# Rhyme Time



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Let's rhyme like were getting paid in dimes each time. More than 1 word can be used, and all syllables. *Rhyme for 10 words straight* and then pick a new word to begin from. *Try not to reuse a word.*

example: Sane==acid rain etc

I'll start it off: Acclaim


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

How do we play this game?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

edit: aflame
(this thread was a good idea)


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

tame


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

blame


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Same


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

lame


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

baseball game


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Maim (mutilate/disfigure)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Aim


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

fame


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

shame


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Same

(un-ban me now)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Sain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

vein


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Crane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Train


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Candy Cane


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

pain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

refrain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sprain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

insane


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

refrain, gucci mane


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Obtain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brain


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Bane


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Inane


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

membrane


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Cain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

swain


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

remain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Contain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Abstain


----------



## yummyfunnybones (Dec 2, 2013)

Plain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

terrain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chain


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Ascertain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

domain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Slain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Spain


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Entertain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Cocaine


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

John McCain


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Certain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

appertain


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Acid rain


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Explain


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Daisy chain


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

MAry Jane


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Shania Twain


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

maintain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

arraign


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

sustain


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

inflame


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

wane


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

came


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Brisbane (Australia)


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Abraxane (it's a drug)


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Notre Dame


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Accutane (drug again!)


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Aspartame (sweetner)


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Freezing Rain


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Hurricane


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Rosco P. Coltrane (Dukes Of hazzard)


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

iobenguane


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Airplane:yes


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Cystadane


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Lane


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Andy Dufraine


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

feign


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Cellophane


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

sevlofurane
(i stop because i've found this drug list with tons of weird drugs that rhyme with -ain and i can go forever)


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Urethane (I think i'm done too for now. My mind is out of gas)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Madeupawordthatwouldrhymewithain.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Cum stain


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

thane


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Nitromethane (racing fuel)


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

jet plane


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think there should be a point where the rhymes can change. Maybe after 10 posts, the rhymes can change otherwise it gets a bit long and difficult. Do we want to try that?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Good idea.. New rhyme : 1) tear


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

2. swear


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

3)care


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

4. Bear


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

5)Pear


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6. Wear


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

7. Despair


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

8. rare


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Snare


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

10) Glare - 
1) Kitten


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

2) Written


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. Bitten.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

4. Mitten


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Smitten


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

6. Bitten


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

7. Britain


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8. Great Britain.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

9) Tintin


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

10)simpson

new rhyme : snack


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

2.Check


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

neck


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

4. peck


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

5. Trek


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

6. Speck


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Fleck


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

8. wreck


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

9.lumberjack


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Well this went off track lol,. 10) attack

*New word:* 1) Tall


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

2. fall


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

3.call


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

8. stall


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

kekai your banned (jk)

9.wall


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

2. foxy


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

3. toxic


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

5. topic



Kekai said:


> ^ :lol "Talk-seek?"


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Kekai said:


> Nvm I did a dupy, didn't eye? Ok, ok!
> 
> 10. Mall
> 
> *1. Do you got that moxie?*


Get out of my thread dood


----------

